# How do you keep your gun working in the mud?



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

A few years ago I bought a BPS because my autoloader failed me too much in the spring. Last week in the mud and rain the pump gradually shut down. First it changed into a single shot. Then I could barely get the empty out, then it just quit working altogther. Wouldn't even fire a round. It was pretty muddy I will admit. I'm thinking about getting the 3.5 inch Berretta over-under, but I think it might kick a lot because its a little light. What do you guys do?


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Sounds like you just need to be cleaning it inside and out. I don't think there is a shotgun in the world that won't break down when the mechanical moving parts become too mucked up with mud and crud.

I have a BPS too and have found that if you are experiencing problems with the pump itself, it may have a lot of build-up on the 2 metal slide bars (one on each side of the pump grip) or if not there, on the tracks that these slide bars run into.

I don't think the owner's manual advises you to break into the action, but for me, that was what I had to do to properly clean it. Simply spraying it from the outside just didn't do it justice. I spent a few hours figuring how to take it apart and put it back together properly and once you do that, you will have the confidence to take it apart even in the field if necessary.

If you needing to figure out how all the pieces go together, take a look at the parts drawing in this document:
http://www.browning.com/services/gunpartsprices/pdf/2005_browning_parts_pricelist.pdf

Once cleaned, I would advise applying a few drops of oil, especially on the tracks mentioned above. If you do this after a muddy hunt, you should be able to keep your BPS in good working order. I have been in a number of muddy hunts over the last few years and once cleaned, it performs just as good as new.

FYI, I am by no means a gunsmith...If you don't feel like you have the confidence to break the action down, simply take it to a gunsmith for a proper cleaning. Shouldn't have to buy a new gun though...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yep exactly what squeeker said, you won't find a more user friendly pump shotgun.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I had the same problem on all my hunts with my SBE getting to muddy, this last hunt though it worked fine the whole time. I made a strong conscience effort of keeping the action facing up at all times. That really helped.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I know how to clean it. Its ok now. But it ticked me off at the time. I'm not going to take it apart in a muddy field, though. I might take a can of Gun Scrubber out with me next time.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

With my Beretta 391 I usually dump a bottle of water through it and give it a rinse. I always have a small can of Tru-flo on hand to spray it down once it is washed off.

Bob


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Bob Kellam said:


> With my Beretta 391 I usually dump a bottle of water through it and give it a rinse. I always have a small can of Tru-flo on hand to spray it down once it is washed off.
> 
> Bob


How does that work when it is cold out? Doesn't that make your gun freeze up?


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

Buy a Benelli....and just throw some water on it.....just make sure you break it down and oil it when you get home! :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

TB I have owned most every type of shotgun there is. A few years ago I had drakekiller customize a bps 10 ga. for me. Fit the stock, back bored,ported it was a mean goose gun. I had the same problem as you. In very tough conditions like mud or blowing dirt it was causing me to short stroke or jam. Sometimes I would be down to a single shot. The best combination of guns for me is an auto and an over/under. Do you really need the 31/2'' in the o/u. It seems to me that when you take a 12 ga. o/u and put those heavy barrels on it ruins the beautiful balance that most have. They cost more up front and the resale is questionable. I have a Beretta 3'' ou that I often bring as a back up gun. It does the job nicely and never jams. good luck


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

> How does that work when it is cold out? Doesn't that make your gun freeze up?


Nope. like I said just give it a shot or two of Tru-Flo after you get the crud off and it is good to go. I clean my guns after each shoot no matter what so it isn't a big deal. Ususally if it is cold enough to freeze there is not much mud.

Bob


----------



## saskjack (Jan 28, 2006)

Just thought that I would add my 2 cents to this topic, I have the Beretta 391 and I do keepit very clean, but I have been told by a local oldtimer that when you are out shooting in the cold and snow is falling on it or little rain and you have it laying in your blind with dust in from previous hunts, NEVER use gun oil, it gums up fierce as it gathers dust and the oil thickens up. He told me to use pwdered graphite and I tell you that since I have started doing this I have never had problems ejecting or loading and even firing. Just thought I would share that with ya.

Later 
Chad


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

tb I just had the same situtation happen to me this week end. We had 2 autos that went to single shot. I kept an o/u in my blind so I had a spare gun. I shared the gun with the other unfortunate guy One fellow said his pump was very tough to shoot. A spare o/u is the way to go.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Just carry a small can of gun scrubber in your blind bag.. Turn it over hose it out, then take a little rem oil give it a couple sprays and your done..It is the simple way to do it.. I also shoot a SBE 2 and every now and then it gets bad enough I use this simple formula...
Bandhunter


----------



## quackstopper (Apr 10, 2006)

I shoot a x2 and hunt in a lot of muddy conditions and never have that problem just clean it every night and carry rem oil spray in your hunting bag whenever mine starts to act up a little i give it a couple spray's and its good

quack


----------

